# UBER should be DE-ACTIVATED



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

WHAT'S UP UBER? A Tech company that can't do better than 3 stinking stars on it's APP. I think you should judge yourself as you judge your drivers (wait partners) and de-activate your company. Maybe you can enroll in a training class to learn how to get 4.6 stars. WHAT A BUNCH OF HYPOCRITS.


----------



## Dillanwasx (Aug 7, 2015)

This is perfect.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I'd like to see that turned into a Court room drama, that would be Hilarious, just the thought of what a judge could say. 

Like, ...


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> WHAT'S UP UBER? A Tech company that can do better than 3 stinking stars on it's APP. I think you should judge yourself as you judge your drivers (wait partners) and de-activate your company. Maybe you can enroll in a training class to learn how to get 4.6 stars. WHAT A BUNCH OF HYPOCRITS.
> 
> View attachment 12472


_The partner App is holding at 4.3 (still below Uber standards) but that's only because more "driver-Partners" don't take the time to rate it.... So to all the "Partners' out there, please take the time to rate your UBER App... _


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

A TIP feature would help them. Let the rider decide if they would like to tip. Riders loke to have choices...you know like pool...assist....black. ..plus...XL and of course X the cash cow.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> _The partner App is holding at 4.3 (still below Uber standards) but that's only because more "driver-Partners" don't take the time to rate it.... So to all the "Partners' out there, please take the time to rate your UBER App... _


They certainly dont care what we rate riders so why would they care what we rate their APP.

I miss the friggin arrive and start trip... 2-stars...there you go


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

But the rating is not *anonymous !!! *


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Uber's rating isn't so good on Yelp, either.


----------



## no more taxi mafia (Oct 15, 2014)

XUberMike said:


> WHAT'S UP UBER? A Tech company that can't do better than 3 stinking stars on it's APP. I think you should judge yourself as you judge your drivers (wait partners) and de-activate your company. Maybe you can enroll in a training class to learn how to get 4.6 stars. WHAT A BUNCH OF HYPOCRITS.
> 
> View attachment 12472


You are so F'ing right. I said that when I saw Uber's app rating at 4.3. Yeah, and DRUNKS rating drivers. I've talked to many riders about this and they say Uber's rating system is crazy, BS, or something similar. Between the slave-labor rates and the insane rating system I just have to do something else. Soon, I hope. What stupidity, they're losing quality drivers.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Uber as a company averages 3 stars across the board, then holds their drivers to a 4+ minimum standard where ratings requirements are enforced. The only place they're not strictly enforced is in markets where they really need drivers which defeats the whole point of the rating system. Stupid system, stupid company.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

It's so sad that UBER does so very little to protect it's partners. They certainly don't protect us the way we protect those things valuable to us. Take our cars, oil change every 3,000/4,000 miles, car wash daily (or close to daily,) regular scheduled maintenance to make sure everything is working properly, fresh tires/brakes AND correcting things BEFORE they become a problem. Now as for our girlfriend's, boyfriend's spouse's, partner's...Well, that's a whole new level of protection and concern that Screwber knows nothing about.

As for UBER, they know things are broken (or at least they should) and they do nothing...

1.) Unfair rating policy/rating...too bad
2.) Unfair cancellation policy & driver compensation...too bad (although they do get their commission, we get expense)
3.) Unfair acceptance policy...too bad
4.) And of course ridiculously unfair compensation policy's across the board (except for 2.0+ surges)...too bad

Sitting here I cannot think of one thing UBER has actually done to lookout/benefit its partner's...OH WAIT cutting our rates so we can work the same hours for LESS income or instead (what Screwber wants) drive 100% longer hours for 20% more income than before the rate cuts. "Listen partners you can make 20% more income you just need to take your driving hours from 35 a week to 70 and double up on those dead miles and depreciate your car even more."

I love my weekly summary, "you drove only 3 of the 16 busy hours, drive those drunks 16 of the 16 busy hours and make $350 MORE!" Throw ratings to the wind. I for one used to love driving those drunks around from 12-3 AM. It was busy, they were fun/funny but could not rate for a shit...I told UBER the drunks were dicking my ratings because they could not work the APP while intoxicated...OF COURSE UBER did nothing to protect my precious rating so now I just don't drive after midnight and they lost 15 precious hours of my time a week because I unlike UBER care about MY RATING and MY BUSINESS.

This is the one Screwber wants...I see you drove only 3 of the 16 slowest hours, drive all 16 of the slowest hours and make $35.00 more.

The more hours you drive the greater diminishing return, but that's what Screwber wants..."US" driving 80 hours a week, "US" making $1,000 a week but after "OUR" expenses earning less than minimum wage while their commission skyrockets while the wheels fall off our vehicles.

HEY UBER YOUR RIDER APP IS 3 FRIGGIN STARS...3-STARS, COME ON DE-ACTIVATE YOUR BLOODY SELF OR BE FAIR TO YOUR PARTNERS AND STATE 3-STARS IS AN ACCEPTABLE RATING (it is for hotels & restaurants!) AS I WOULD LOVE TO DRIVE 12-3 AM SHIFTS.

It's pretty bad UBER wants us to worry more about ratings that rider/customer service. They are shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

Because of this thread I logged into my app and rated uber partner 1 star. It showed 144 had rated the app.


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

I wonder how easy it would be for all of us to go on strike for a few days to see what uber would do?


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

alex16 said:


> I wonder how easy it would be for all of us to go on strike for a few days to see what uber would do?


The heck with UBER could you imigian what the PAX would do? I think they would have a melt down AND while there are some very good PAX that understand the idea of a quality ride (they have been in a cab) the prisses would climb the walls, no one to get upset with because they did not allow enough time for traffic, that drivers actually don't know the entire states road system and do have to rely on a less GPS to navigate at times, how about the pool ride that they don't want you to pick up additional riders...(FINE but how about a 20% tip for doing so) or the ones that want additional service for the same .70 cents a mile...can we stop at the store (get my groceries/luggage,) bank, friends house (I'll only be a minute  and refuse to leave a tip because "it's included." And my favorite didn't you SEE ME? I'm sorry it's DARK and you're wearing black or yes I saw you along with the other 30 waiting for UBERS


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

I rated the app a 5


----------

